# New shifters



## lnf (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi all,
I currently ride a Giant OCR2 road bike and I am thinking about changing it to a flat bar.
Would it simply require a new handle bar and shifters or does it becme more complicated? 
Jo


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

lnf said:


> Hi all,
> I currently ride a Giant OCR2 road bike and I am thinking about changing it to a flat bar.
> Would it simply require a new handle bar and shifters or does it becme more complicated?
> Jo


Though I don't like answering questions not asked - unless there is a specific reason, don't do it. There is nothing to be gained and a lot to be lost.

But if you must:

I have built a flat bar road bike with MTB shifters and rear end and road (Ultegra) front end. Works fine. You should have no problem shifting the rear either.

You will need shifters and some kind of brake lever that is compatible with road calipers. Old MTB levers made for canti breaks will pull the correct amount of cable. Others on this site have reported that V-brake levers work also, though the pull much more cable. (I assume that an OCR2 has road brakes.)

TF


----------

